# Flathead attempt June 3



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wet bust!! Decided the forecast was just ok enough to give it a shot, river level was still good. Tyler convinced his wife to tag along for the action too!! Bait catching was slow, we managed 10 in 3 hours....the fish of the day came from Gabby, a stud shellcracker. Before we even set up on our first and only spot the rain started. We basically stood under the bimini top for an hour. Put 7 lines out with great baits and didn't get a bump for over an hour, called it DOA and split about 9:30. And! The little trim tab thingy on my motor fell off and got friendly with the prop before becoming part of the river....so we got no fish, rained on, gabby will never do that again, and a messed up prop.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ain't fishing fun?


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's one of those trips you end up wishing you had done something else, but then again it's an experience you will remember. Those tops can be a pain at times but other times you are happy to have one onboard. This was one of those times


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I hooked to my boat Friday afternoon and haven't got to the river yet. Just didn't feel like fighting the rain.

You done better than me. Except for the prop thing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on Gabby, a fish gripper on a cracker.....come on gurl!!! hahaha Hey, one bright side, she'll never wanna go out w/ ya'll again!!! Better luck on next outing!!!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

The picture does that cracker no justice it was the biggest one josh or I have seen put on the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Dang... That prop only a year old.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not quite a year...sucks. cracker is 10-1/2" after sitting in ice for almost 24 hours


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

sure said:


> Wet bust!! Decided the forecast was just ok enough to give it a shot, river level was still good. Tyler convinced his wife to tag along for the action too!! Bait catching was slow, we managed 10 in 3 hours....the fish of the day came from Gabby, a stud shellcracker. Before we even set up on our first and only spot the rain started. We basically stood under the bimini top for an hour. Put 7 lines out with great baits and didn't get a bump for over an hour, called it DOA and split about 9:30. And! The little trim tab thingy on my motor fell off and got friendly with the prop before becoming part of the river....so we got no fish, rained on, gabby will never do that again, and a messed up prop.


 
WOW how do you lose a trim tab???


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I have no idea. I've been needing to adjust it for over a year but knew if I tried loosening the bolt it would be seized, sure enough it just fell out...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> The picture does that cracker no justice it was the biggest one josh or I have seen put on the boat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's not saying much with y'alls record

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Soon as I got bait caught and 4 rods out yesterday it started to sprinkle. No way I was going back. So I just sat there. Then the bottom fell out for almost an hour. I got soaked and never moved. I just sat there laughing


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Soon as I got bait caught and 4 rods out yesterday it started to sprinkle. No way I was going back. So I just sat there. Then the bottom fell out for almost an hour. I got soaked and never moved. I just sat there laughing


It's good to laugh at yourself sometimes.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Soon as I got bait caught and 4 rods out yesterday it started to sprinkle. No way I was going back. So I just sat there. Then the bottom fell out for almost an hour. I got soaked and never moved. I just sat there laughing


Here lately I have started carrying my mullet umbrella just in case. I couple of times it came in handy as a sunshade while catfishing. Right now I'm cooling my heels waiting for repair on my motor reverse gear to be completed.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> It's good to laugh at yourself sometimes.


It was just funny that I had a dock & cabin a 1/4 mile away but I just thought it would be a short shower, but it steadily got worse....
I wish I knew more about cat fishing and targeting flatheads. My river is so big and it all kinda looks the same. I think bluegills would be best as they would live longer than shad, they're usually pretty easy to catch.....until you need them!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

On cats I'm a beginner myself. Started fishing them a little last summer. Did well enough to make me want to continue, but i'm not into this all night stuff and all the effort and expense required for dedicated serious flathead fishing. If I get a big one one day that will be exciting I'm sure, but if I don't I'll take what comes along.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I can get them with the trotline but sittin there with the RR gets old. All my fish are sensitive to water flow and it changes a couple times of day here as opposed to undamned rivers that have a consistent flow


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

When I bream fish, the first small bream I catch goes on my big rig on the bottom right behind the boat. I put it in the rod holder and start bream fishing again. It will get slammed when you least expect it usually when your fighting a bream or digging in the cooler...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I like that idea jcoss, drag the bottom and hope it doesn't snag or suspend it?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

No I don't drag it I just toss it out while I'm anchored or tied up on a hole. When we move I reel it in, drop it in the bait bucket, then toss it back out at our next stop. Its fun to just bream fish for some action, but still have a chance a a big fish too.


----------

